# MY RABBIT HELP



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

What are these wriggly bugs?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yellow/white and tiny In scared! There is lots I don't think thy are maggots


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably lice, though I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are maggots and need dispatching asap before your rabbit suffers fly strike.Best of luck getting it sorted
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 7247,d.d2k


----------

